# Poker tonight!!!!!



## Adicted2Fishn (Oct 4, 2007)

Poker TONIGHT. ... We host a poker tournament every Monday night at the restuarant at Osceola Golf Course. Starts at 7pm. Only $10 buy in and unlimited rebuys for 1st hour. Plus bonus chips for every dollar you spend at the bar on food and drinks. NO SMOKING inside... clean and fun. Everyone is welcome. All money is paid out to the winners.
Address is 300 Tonawanda Dr Pensacola florida
If u have questions? Please ask....


----------

